# Forever friendly to other dogs?



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Lucius just handed a random dog his hind parts .... Let this be a lesson to all those who think they will forever have a dog friendly bulldog. Lucius normally is quite friendly to other dogs as long as they are friendly to him. My friend and I actually joke about how funny it is that Lucius is friendly to other dogs at 10 months old (well as long as they are friendly back) 

Well. Someone's loose dog came running to us on our walk and Lucius actually greeted him normally. i was thinking to myself "thank goodness this is Lucius and not Pyra" Well, The owner came running and said "oh my dog is very "friendly" but the other dog tried to dominate him and did a little warning nip to Lucius and that was it. Lucius grabbed his neck and shook him like a rag doll as the dog screamed. I got them separated and dragged the dog over to where the owner was standing and then I gave him the speel on my dog. Thankfully the owner understood he was at fault. 

WHY do people let their dogs off leash?! 

And to those who think their dogs will always be friendly and get along with other dogs...imagine this happening at a dog park or doggie day care? Well, guess who is at fault? YOU. You brought your dog into that environment where there are no leashes, no control and dogs can run and play and dominate as they please.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

So glad it went as well as it did. And glad the owner wasn't a douche about it. Really really hate off leash friendly dogs. How is that an excuse for poor management of your dog!? Who CARES if he is friendly keep your dog leashed on public property!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes, the owner is the stupid one! It's not the dog's fault he has an idiot for an owner. :/ the owner had to learn the lesson the hard way...they left the park and the dog had gashes in its neck but I think it will be ok once it gets cleaned/bandaged.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Hes come into his own sounds like... best lessons learned are the painful ones.. hopefully this dog amd his owner learned.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I can't tell you how many times I've come home from a walk with a back ache. I have to pick up one of my dogs probably every third walk due to the same situation. It gets old, and I'm discovering that people just aren't getting any wiser. The kicker, of course, is that my dog is the media whipping boy, not theirs.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Good boy Lucius. good boy! Any cur that attacks needs killed by the defender bull...

That's why fools hate our dogs, because they can whip theirs... I know that for a fact!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Goemon said:


> Good boy Lucius. good boy! Any cur that attacks needs killed by the defender bull...
> 
> That's why fools hate our dogs, because they can whip theirs... I know that for a fact!


D*mn G! How do you really feel? LOL
Actually, I'd rather see the owner pay for the mistake....but then again that would be murder (insert an evil laugh here):roll:


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Saw this on fb! Like I said glad it ended with him realizing it was his fault. I wish more people understood not all dogs are "friendly." I know mine aren't.

A couple weeks ago a lady was taking her daily walk (different time everyday so it hard to keep track of when she'll be out) with her dog off leash and the stupid thing ran ahead of her and into my yard. I'm trying to get it to go and she walks up and stands in the road going come here. Come come come. Dog is obviously NOT listening. If he'd have taken another step he would have been in reach of Sheba. But I had her and she finally came another's got him after I said something.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Saint Francis said:


> D*mn G! How do you really feel? LOL
> Actually, I'd rather see the owner pay for the mistake....but then again that would be murder (insert an evil laugh here):roll:


If we want to get technical, it is the low-income owners that have all the f-ups with the breed. (Supposed breed-bastards have no pedigreed dogs!)

Trust me big C, I haven't said the half of what I really think....

But good for Lucius! Other dog deserved it for its owners f-up.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Gosh when will people learn? My boy Deuce is the same way, and we recently had the same thing happen. Someone walking head on at us let their dog run up to us, I told Deuce to sit and he did as he kept eye contact with me. When the dog got to us it growled and tried to bite Deuce on the neck, but my boy had that dog pinned on the ground before I even had time to blink. I let Deuce hold him there until the owner got to us and then explained why they should keep their dog on a leash at all times, they obviously didn't learn though because I just saw the dog off leash again a couple days ago&#128127;

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

I've had pit mixes (owned or fostered), and ms. Indie the UKC APBT... And all of em have accidentally scuffled with another dog, and all of em have come out on top. Any breed can be an a-hole with others, but you have to be super vigilant with apbts and mixes, to protect the breed rep, and the dog.

This girl I work with has 5 pit mixes (she thinks they're pure) 3 of which are recently acquired. Of course , fights are breaking out left and right. I told her Breaking stick, crate and rotate, and how to break up a fight. Also told her about this forum... I hope she takes my advice!! It's disheartening sometimes, knowing you're looking at a potential headline . (she has kids, too)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bullydog75 (Sep 14, 2013)

Goemon said:


> Good boy Lucius. good boy! Any cur that attacks needs killed by the defender bull...
> 
> That's why fools hate our dogs, because they can whip theirs... I know that for a fact!


That's the attitude this breed needs . I guess I don't understand the need for that thought process.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Saint Francis said:


> I can't tell you how many times I've come home from a walk with a back ache. I have to pick up one of my dogs probably every third walk due to the same situation. It gets old, and I'm discovering that people just aren't getting any wiser. The kicker, of course, is that my dog is the media whipping boy, not theirs.


hehe  spot on


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Im glad to hear you all understand the great problem we have going on! It's so frustrating! The dog was another "bully breed type" and probably weighed about 70lbs....I was shocked at how strong Lucius was. To shake a 70 pound dog by the neck like it was nothing is scary to see. The owner was freaking out....and my heart didnt stop pounding till hours later...so much adrenalin--- I had to focus on not getting bit by the big dog while breaking Lucius off. The owner did say that they will now always keep on leash so at least lesson learned.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

"Its ok my dog is nice" Famous last words!


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

Gomen, Just as many non low income people f#it up with these dogs as lower income. I'm actually offended by your post because you just lumped me in a group of people without knowing anything about me. I take damn good care of my dogs regardless of my income status. 

Coach, I'm glad your boy is alright and that the owner seemed to have learned their lesson. It's sad it had to come to that. It just goes to show you never know when Dog Aggression will strike.


----------



## pitso (Dec 2, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Lucius just handed a random dog his hind parts .... Let this be a lesson to all those who think they will forever have a dog friendly bulldog. And to those who think their dogs will always be friendly and get along with other dogs...imagine this happening at a dog park or doggie day care? Well, guess who is at fault? YOU. You brought your dog into that environment where there are no leashes, no control and dogs can run and play and dominate as they please.


I guess this may as well be directed to me since it's relevant to our recent posts. Thanks for the advice, although Tyson is friendly I wouldn't want to see him tear another dog apart if he was ever to get loose from his leash. Thanks again.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Not necessary directed to you, but there are many people who feel the same way as you....including the owner of this dog that came running up to us. You dog might not be the one getting torn apart, another dog might not appreciate the humping (display of dominance) and decide he/she has had enough.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

APBTN00b said:


> Gomen, Just as many non low income people f#it up with these dogs as lower income. I'm actually offended by your post because you just lumped me in a group of people without knowing anything about me. I take damn good care of my dogs regardless of my income status.


Seconded. Totally agree. Only way income could play a role is emergency surgeries for blockage or something but Income has nothing to do with being a responsible owner in management style. I am broke and I still do all I can for my dog. I know MANY MANY people who work with dogs who are low income and care for their dogs. Thinking low income is bad owner is just like those who feel people own pit bulls to compensate for penis size. Just not true in majority of the cases. I go into the country where people feel entitled and it's Their property or acres of park space and have l just as many issues with off leash dogs there as I do with low income city people.

Real housewives of Beverly Hills dog is gonna be on the news one day that women if clueless with her mutt. Rich people can pay to cover shit up or get the news coverage stopped. Poor people don't stand a chance. And seriously what poor people are buying 10k, $20k dogs that people sell off as xxxl pit bulls that end up on the news.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I second Amy's comment. I make $8/hour, and right now with business being slow, I'm getting maybe $100/week and have rent, lights, water, and dogs to maintain, as well as children, one who is an infant so I have to buy diapers every two weeks, also. I have a savings account strictly for my dogs' care (food, medical, collars/leads, etc.). I manage my dogs by crating and rotating, being vigilant when we're outside and in the public, and avoid confrontation with strays the best I can. Usually, I'm able to see if there are any strays wandering through the yard prior to taking my dogs out. Sometimes though (usually at night) I can't see them until I get out with my dogs, and we just turn around and come back inside, and I go chase the dogs off before I take my dogs back out. I understand when you take your dog for walks around the neighborhood, it's not as easy to be so vigilant, but always be in tune with your surroundings. I've avoided many the confrontation with strays when we walk just by watching ahead, behind and around me. 

My own dogs cannot ever be around each other anymore, as they are both DA and will jump on each other (and I own an intact female and a neutered male). It's all about management.


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Good post Coach! As you and many know, despite my 15 month old female being very friendly and submissive, I NEVER undermine the fact that regardless of breed, genetic disposition and upbringing, shit could get real.....real fast. 

and yep, there have been a few times where another friendly dog took Luna's kindness for weakness...I identify her (my dog's) body language and adjust real quick if need be. Luna's no slouch....she's just very passive...when she needs to be. I;m the same way personally haha. Anyways, I take her out of the situation before it escalates. Luna is around all types of breeds 24/7-365 as well, and this has worked for us thus far.

In my demographic, an off leash dog running up to us usually means someone is looking for their dog. It has happened a few times and honestly I read my dog (and the other dogs) body language and if even so much as a piece a hair goes up on the neck or back of either dog then Luna gets yanked...I also put myself between the dog and my dog. Doesn't always work as Luna wants to say "hi" but ya...I try

At the end of the day though.....if an approaching off leash dog wants to test his/her gusto, then he or she is in for a rude awaking....and it won't be from Luna


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

APBTN00b said:


> Gomen, Just as many non low income people f#it up with these dogs as lower income. I'm actually offended by your post because you just lumped me in a group of people without knowing anything about me. I take damn good care of my dogs regardless of my income status.
> 
> Coach, I'm glad your boy is alright and that the owner seemed to have learned their lesson. It's sad it had to come to that. It just goes to show you never know when Dog Aggression will strike.


Don't be offended. I know for a fact it is NOT ALL low income people. But they are the ones, more often than not, that make the bite news in the media. It is just statistics. The hidden meaning behind it is they are the ones with the non-papered "pitbulls" that are not even the ApBT breed. Unknowns, more often than not. They do not take the time to save up for a quality dog. It is also low income people who BYB the most for just money.

But lets face it, you must know, as well as I, that many low income people do not care for their dogs properly, do not contain them properly, or feed them quality food. Many fail to take their dogs to the vet as well. Again, this does not mean all. A spade is a spade though.

Mom Mourns Daughter Killed By Pit Bulls | NBC Chicago

Woman Critically Injured, Chihuahua Killed in Pit Bull Attack on South Side - Calumet Heights - DNAinfo.com Chicago

Chicago jogger critically hurt in pit bull attack - CBS News

If you take the time to read these articles from last year you'll notice they were "group attacks." The ApBT is NOT A PACK DOG! They do not join up to attack. 
Who knows what blood they really were but the ApBT took the blame in all these cases.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Bullydog75 said:


> That's the attitude this breed needs . I guess I don't understand the need for that thought process.


Hey I was being highly sarcastic, but there is a grain of truth in my words.

I'm not one of those people who is full of fear saying, "Oh no, I'll get in trouble if my dog gets that loose dog."

Always carry a camera. If you see a stray coming, snap a shot to prove it.

I'm not gonna hide behind a wall because of haters. Screw them all. They don't want their dogs hurt, they should tie it up or confine it.

And if my dogs gets a loose dog, it is not my fault or my dogs.


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Goemon said:


> But lets face it, you must know, as well as I, that many low income people do not care for their dogs properly, do not contain them properly, or feed them quality food. Many fail to take their dogs to the vet as well. Again, this does not mean all. A spade is a spade though.


:goodpost: +1


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

ames said:


> Seconded. Totally agree. Only way income could play a role is emergency surgeries for blockage or something but Income has nothing to do with being a responsible owner in management style. I am broke and I still do all I can for my dog. I know MANY MANY people who work with dogs who are low income and care for their dogs. Thinking low income is bad owner is just like those who feel people own pit bulls to compensate for penis size. Just not true in majority of the cases. I go into the country where people feel entitled and it's Their property or acres of park space and have l just as many issues with off leash dogs there as I do with low income city people.
> 
> Real housewives of Beverly Hills dog is gonna be on the news one day that women if clueless with her mutt. Rich people can pay to cover shit up or get the news coverage stopped. Poor people don't stand a chance. And seriously what poor people are buying 10k, $20k dogs that people sell off as xxxl pit bulls that end up on the news.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Ames, I too know many low income people, and I have been in that category myself. I know many that do take care of them. It is not the 20k dogs on the news. It is the bYB dogs, unpapered mutts posing as ApBT's, called "pitbulls."

And the majority of you on here all hate BYB's as much as I do, whether you say it or not. Unlike many of you, I don't like the BYB dogs. (Because of what they did to the ApBT reputation, but it is the medias fault there!) I feel shelters are the life blood of the majority of them, and that includes any mix of dog.

Start naming ADBA dogs that made the news. UKC dogs. AADA dogs.....can;t find them can ya? People who pay money for good dogs often treat them with value.

The mutts and idiots hoarding dogs are to blame, and you won;t find them among the majority of respectable middle class and the wealthy.

And for the record, I do respect those of you who work with rescue dogs. I only think a plan of action needs to be in place for mandatory fixing of all unregistered dogs. I believe it should be illegal to run a puppy mill and BYB....heavy fines and loss of dogs as punishment. Would it stop it? Not entirely, but it would slow it down a lot when police can enforce it as a crime. Would it make you sad if the shelter population were cut in half? It can be done if people wanted it to.

As for people who don;t care properly, they do not deserve to have dogs. If they cannot afford proper care they have no business owning a dog. Seen too many dogs die miserable deaths due to neglect. I tried reporting it a couple times, but cops can't do a thing, and the animal control has a mile long list to follow.

So let it be clear:* Not all low income people are in the bad boat! But the majority are!* There are more bad owners than good ones, IMO.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Low income inner city ppl are the downfall of this breed (or any other). If they aimt human enough to care for kids properly u really think they'll take care of dogs?


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Low income inner city ppl are the downfall of this breed (or any other). If they aimt human enough to care for kids properly u really think they'll take care of dogs?


Bingo...That what I've been trying to say. :thumbsup:


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I totally hear what you are saying Geomon and I agree! However, like APBTNoob, Ames and LadyPit mentioned, it's definitely not everyone as you know. I live it one of the richest counties and everyone is a fur-mom or fur-dad who only think you should adopt from rescues, never buy a dog from a breeder and all bully breed dogs should be fixed. However, there are many of these folks who are the ones letting their dogs off the leash because frankly they are uneducated about dogs! LOL! Rich people can seriously be just as dumb as rich people LOL, but they are dumb in different ways haha...they won't buy a BYB dog but they will adopt one of the BYB that was in the pound and expect it to be their itty bitty pittie! Now there is a town about 30 minutes from me which is very poor and the loose dog problem, BYB is insane!! Sooooo...that being said, both sides can be dumb haha!


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

@JTP&Gomen - WOW glad you think I'm Scum. Didn't know being low income automatically made you a irresponsible person. You are making some very bold and arrogant statements. Money says nothing in how well a dog is taken care of.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

APBTN00b said:


> @JTP&Gomen - WOW glad you think I'm Scum. Didn't know being low income automatically made you a irresponsible person. You are making some very bold and arrogant statements. Money says nothing in how well a dog is taken care of.


Man, you need to rinse your eyes out when you read.

If you're not like the scum we are referring to, then it does not include you.

We are speaking, primarily, of inner city scum that can't even change a kids diapers. Happens in small towns too, but is VERY COMMON in the city, where the thug punks mass produce man biting curs. Mutts, paperless trash.

And it isn;t about the money, but the people...who just so happen to be low income, dope heads, thug punks, wanna bes, horrible parents, etc etc.

If you are not one of them people, then you are not included in my comment.

Read this link: Pit Bull Owners - Dangerous Dogs - DogsBite.org (Read where it says "Criminals Choose pit bulls.")

Because of fools like I speak of, WE ALL have this rep with some ignorant SOB's.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

APBTN00b said:


> @JTP&Gomen - WOW glad you think I'm Scum. Didn't know being low income automatically made you a irresponsible person. You are making some very bold and arrogant statements. Money says nothing in how well a dog is taken care of.


Honey, I'm low income as well, and I didn't take offense to what was said. They both have said multiple times it's not EVERYBODY, and it wasn't directed at you.

You're absolutely right, the amount of money doesn't indicate the care of a dog, but they were referring to the BYBs pumping out HA dogs with crap temperaments that give our good dogs bad names.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

And it was an old timer who was a protege of Bob Wallace who said nearly the same words as JTP did.

Only he didn;t word it so nicely (he was from Arkansas, originally). Only he said, those ^&*^%$'s will be the downfall of the breed in the years to come." He was right!


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Honey, I'm low income as well, and I didn't take offense to what was said. They both have said multiple times it's not EVERYBODY, and it wasn't directed at you.
> 
> You're absolutely right, the amount of money doesn't indicate the care of a dog, but they were referring to the BYBs pumping out HA dogs with crap temperaments that give our good dogs bad names.


Thank you for reading the entire context, and not selecting what you "wanted" to read!" :clap:


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

You must live in one mess up place.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Honey, I'm low income as well, and I didn't take offense to what was said. They both have said multiple times it's not EVERYBODY, and it wasn't directed at you.
> 
> You're absolutely right, the amount of money doesn't indicate the care of a dog, but they were referring to the BYBs pumping out HA dogs with crap temperaments that give our good dogs bad names.


I couldve sworn I love your low income ass..... I also ran out and checked my driveway, still a shitty 17 year old chevy no benz....


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Goemon said:


> Thank you for reading the entire context, and not selecting what you "wanted" to read!" :clap:


Hey, I know how to read between the lines man!



Just Tap Pits said:


> I couldve sworn I love your low income ass..... I also ran out and checked my driveway, still a shitty 17 year old chevy no benz....


 love you too! Just don't tell RBC lol. And, yeah, I got a 17 yr old Neon so I'm right there with ya!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Ill just keep it short noob. you dont know me (obviously) and we havent encountered each other, if I was addressing you youd know it. It appears you have some shame about being poor. I see no reason to get offended unless whats being said applies to you. Are you a bad parent? Dobu not care for yourself properly? How about the dogs? No? Then it wasnt about u....


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

APBTN00b said:


> You must live in one mess up place.


If you haven't noticed, this whole country is messed up these days.
(Hey, it's the wealthy and middle class white boys getting suicidal in schools these days, whacking classmates who "offend" them, and teachers too. Cowards. Parents fault there too.)

People only see what they want, and try to dodge problems and pretend they don't happen. Most people, today, ask a question, but hate the answer they get. Truth is offensive to many. When one person speaks up, they get all offended. What a crock.

Albert Einstein said it best: "The world is a dangerous place, not because of those who do evil, but because of those who sit back and do nothing."


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

The problem is when people stereotype AS PEOPLE SO WITH PIT BULLS EVERY DAY its no different to me. Saying low income city people who don't care about their children should be castrated, how about ANYONE who doesn't care about their kids dogs etc. Sadly BYB are EVERYWHERE and cross ALL income levels. It is NOT just LOW INCOME inner city people destroying the breed. Its not JUST low income city people ruining humanity. I know plenty of rich as people who have crappy kids. Maybe the person the kid sat in the diaper had no other diapers but their belly and dogs had full bellies. I don't see how people who get food stamps or government assistance for housing and what not should have dogs if they cant even afford to pay for their own food! How will they afford an emergency? How can they let other people work to feed them and still have a dog!? But when I started seeing how many well off people do not care for their dogs, and how much lower income people are willing to sacrifice to love a dog, so their kids can have a dog to love, I get it. Its not the kids fault their parents are poor why should they miss out on the awesome experience it is to own a dog? 

Thanks for clarifying geoman, I get you I think I just read the statement and it stuck a nerve since that's what so many other hate organizations say, like the one you posted. I wont give credence to ANYTHING DBO has posted man they obviously have no clue since they consider any molosser to be a pit bull. I just know like anything social and economics aside you will get idiots on every level.


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

I understand what you are saying and I am sorry for taking an offense to it... But I like to give people more the benefit of the doubt and say its more of a 50/50 on all sides. Stupid people is everywhere. And yes I wish Stupid could be stopped. But blaming one group of people based on their income is not the way to do it. It could have been written better. 

You know nothing about me, and I know nothing about you. Lets not pretend we know the lives of other people either. We don't know why people do what they do to their pets. Some are just down right cruel people.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Sorry ames but I aint never seen a 10 or 20k dog on the news. Its alwasy some slop bybd owned by ignorant trash (usually of a lower income status). Maybw there's just not enough 10 or 20k dogs where I live but it also isnt always the "xxxl" dog that are the issue. Can't grouo every big dog and its iwner as bad either 

Seriously though any and everyone can be a pos regardless of skin tone, bank accounts, or house size.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Sorry ames but I aint never seen a 10 or 20k dog on the news. Its alwasy some slop bybd owned by ignorant trash (usually of a lower income status). Maybw there's just not enough 10 or 20k dogs where I live but it also isnt always the "xxxl" dog that are the issue. Can't grouo every big dog and its iwner as bad either
> 
> Seriously though any and everyone can be a pos regardless of skin tone, bank accounts, or house size.


well they don't wear price tags when they got a catch pole around their necks! How you know how much they paid for dog? lol I have seen some crazy ass train wrecks go for crazy money. and I was just using and example lol I would never group any dog into anything you know that lol


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Cuz usually the person crying about their dog on the news looks like a clucker that aint bathed in a week lol. Doubt they're paying too much for their dogs...

But flip side jesse james lost his dog and has had yard accidents.


----------

